# Henry's Opener



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just curious if anybody is going up to fish the opener this weekend? Ill be goin up Friday and lookin for some of them big ol fishies Sat! Hopefully the weather turns out well. Should be fun times :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I wish!!! Never been but this weekend is bad for me. I hope you get into a huge hybrid and monster brook!! Someday i'll make it up there. Are you camping?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmm, Never heard of fishin the henrys. just might have to give er a try. Are there quite a few lakes down there?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Hmmm, Never heard of fishin the henrys. just might have to give er a try. Are there quite a few lakes down there?


Henrys lake is in Idaho and closes like December 1 until this weekend.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup...I'll be up there from Wed night till Monday. Weather should be great...and hope to see a few salmon flies!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I was born and raised fishing in Island Park and I've never fished Henry's Lake once, just never appealed to me, but I'll be there with the band and a bunch of fellows, including Berg, Idiot with a bow and horsesma from thursday to tuesday, fishing the Fork and a few other various hidden secrets. Might even run into blackdog again! Anyone else who's going, give me a holler and we can meet up!

Good luck to all who wander, you may see god, or something like it. :mrgreen: 

Remember, not all who wander are lost. :wink:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nortah, Im hopin for a big old brookie! But the hybrids will do just fine lol. My friend's family owns a cabin up there right next to the lake basically so I'll be stayin there. 

Tree, maybe you can show me some spots up there! 8)


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry Tye, you won't see me and the pooch up there this weekend. I'm stuck in Vegas working. (What a chit hole this place is) But after this job is done I will be up there for an extended trip. Good luck, have fun and tip back a couple cold ones for me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bummer, you got it man! You now, I really should be on yonder Jim Beam Extreme Team. Do you get T-shirts? :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tree, I expect a report when you get back with pictures of big rainbows with adult salmonflies in their mouth.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

There were lots and lots and lots of salmon flies. The bugs are going off!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I was up there this weekend. We fished Henries fork from Vernon bridge to Chester dam on Friday. The salmon flies were just starting to hatch. We saw a few adult salmon flies but I did not see one fish rise the entire day. And to say the fishing was slow would be an understatement. We fished Henries lake on Saturday. WHAT A ZOO!!!!!!!!!! :!: :!: :!: If I had not seen it I would not have believed it. The fishing was slow unless you found a place where the cutthroats were spawning then I think they were just spawning fishermen.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

We fished Warm River down on Thurs evening and it stunk. As you state...very few bugs. Same for Friday.

We moved down lower to the same area...Ora (which opened Sat.) to Chester and started seeing more bugs. Sun. the salmon flies started to hatch in numbers and we had a few starting to come to the surface. We caught fish nymphing and on drys.

Mon. there were a lot of bugs out. Again caught fish on top and below. Not a ton, but enough to keep it fun. 

Wish we could have stayed a few more days, as it should get better each day.


----------

